# Ebay Style Auctions In Cyprus?



## deecyprus

Has anybody found an Auction site similar to ebay, but for residents of Cyprus?


----------



## zin

The actual ebay site is used quite a lot in Cyprus.


----------



## cliveost

Do you use the UK Ebay or one closer by. 

Thanks, Clive


----------



## zin

UK one. In fact many people based in Asia use the UK one to sell things and just ship with higher P&P.


----------



## fredben

*Ebay*



cliveost said:


> Do you use the UK Ebay or one closer by.
> 
> Thanks, Clive



Hello Clive.

I use Ebay UK and Ebay USA quite regular. No problems at all.


----------



## AshleyC

I just moved out here and found this site bazaraki [dot][com] is by no means ebay as with no credit card verification the bids are shown but not accountable for. Might be useful if you are looking for second hand items!


----------



## james123

*ebay style auctions in Cyprus*



AshleyC said:


> I just moved out here and found this site bazaraki [dot][com] is by no means ebay as with no credit card verification the bids are shown but not accountable for. Might be useful if you are looking for second hand items!


Don't waste your time with bazaraki. That site is a mess. I have been using this new site called topantopolio [dot] com [dot] cy . It's pretty much the same as ebay e.g. Paypal payments, feedback, bid-buy auction controls etc. If you have a paypal account you are good to go. 

J.


----------



## timouna01

There is a lot of facebook groups that sell items where you can find almost everything. After all my research for something similar to ebay I haven't found anything. The problem is that Cyprus is so small that if you want to buy something you can bargain it directly with the owner and pick it up/deliver.


----------



## PeteandSylv

james123 said:


> Don't waste your time with bazaraki. That site is a mess. I have been using this new site called topantopolio [dot] com [dot] cy . It's pretty much the same as ebay e.g. Paypal payments, feedback, bid-buy auction controls etc. If you have a paypal account you are good to go.
> 
> J.


I just took a look at topantopolio and note that there are 8 items listed which is not overwhelming.

What have you been using the site for?

Pete


----------



## xerxes2013

*ebay alternative*



james123 said:


> Don't waste your time with bazaraki. That site is a mess. I have been using this new site called topantopolio [dot] com [dot] cy . It's pretty much the same as ebay e.g. Paypal payments, feedback, bid-buy auction controls etc. If you have a paypal account you are good to go.
> 
> J.


The problem with that site is that it only has about 15 items in total !! lets hope it grows bigger


----------



## james123

PeteandSylv said:


> I just took a look at topantopolio and note that there are 8 items listed which is not overwhelming.
> 
> What have you been using the site for?
> 
> Pete


I know. It looks quite new. Perhaps that's why there aren't too many items for sale. Also once an auction runs its course it is no longer shown in the list; unlike other sites which keep on piling up old ads. 

[Pete], I've already used the site and successfully auctioned 2 items and I have to say I'm quite happy with the way it works. 

[timouna01]: I agree with you. However, I consider it intrusive to have to publish your phone number and/or email just to sell something. That's the biggest problem I have with these facebook groups and other local sites.

Merry Christmas to all!!!:clap2:

J.


----------



## Guest

james123 said:


> I know. It looks quite new. Perhaps that's why there aren't too many items for sale. Also once an auction runs its course it is no longer shown in the list; unlike other sites which keep on piling up old ads.
> 
> [Pete], I've already used the site and successfully auctioned 2 items and I have to say I'm quite happy with the way it works.
> 
> [timouna01]: I agree with you. However, I consider it intrusive to have to publish your phone number and/or email just to sell something. That's the biggest problem I have with these facebook groups and other local sites.
> 
> Merry Christmas to all!!!:clap2:
> 
> J.


I think its hard to run an Ebay like site on a small population like in Cyprus, that on top use internet shopping very little. 

Its different in Germany f.ex with 90 million people and a very high usage of online shopping

Anders


----------



## timouna01

I found this website, you Will maybe find it useful. Its cyclassifieds.com ! Thought of sharing it with you ! Cheers.


----------



## mta

Just a note on bazaraki, I recently enquired about a PC for sale on there. Turns out the guy is from Poland and will ship the goods to me using UPS escrow. Yes, this is a apparently a service that UPS do where you pay for the goods and then release the payment when you'be received and are happy with the goods. 

One slight snag - the UPS escrow isn't a legitimate service. It's a fake website where you pay your money in and the shipment details are all false.


----------

